# Fiat Ducato radiator hoses



## slaynt (May 9, 2009)

Its a fact that commercial vehicle engines and chassis such as are used on motorhomes are good for 300,000 miles. So you can buy a 10 year old one in the certain knowlege that it has a long potential life. Mine is 17 years old with 80,000 miles on the clock. However....... the headlight cases go rusty. The exhaust goes rusty. It occured to me the other day that the rubber hoses are 17 years old and therefore likely to burst. I need to replace them before I am travelling to a ferry in a thunderstorm at 2:00 am and one goes pop. Headlights with rusty reflectors will not let you down at 2am, nor will a rusty exhaust falling off prevent you from making progress. However a boiling engine will stop you. So I need to replace the hoses. My local Fiat dealer told me in no uncertain terms today that Fiat will not stock any parts for a vehicle over 10 years old. Harummph! So don't expect your Fiat to last more than 10. Euro Car Parts don't do rad hoses apparently. Halfords can't find a supplier.
Does anyone know where I can get rad hoses for a 1992 Fiat Ducato 1.9 diesel?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

slaynt said:


> Its a fact that commercial vehicle engines and chassis such as are used on motorhomes are good for 300,000 miles. So you can buy a 10 year old one in the certain knowlege that it has a long potential life. Mine is 17 years old with 80,000 miles on the clock. However....... the headlight cases go rusty. The exhaust goes rusty. It occured to me the other day that the rubber hoses are 17 years old and therefore likely to burst. I need to replace them before I am travelling to a ferry in a thunderstorm at 2:00 am and one goes pop. Headlights with rusty reflectors will not let you down at 2am, nor will a rusty exhaust falling off prevent you from making progress. However a boiling engine will stop you. So I need to replace the hoses. My local Fiat dealer told me in no uncertain terms today that Fiat will not stock any parts for a vehicle over 10 years old. Harummph! So don't expect your Fiat to last more than 10. Euro Car Parts don't do rad hoses apparently. Halfords can't find a supplier.
> Does anyone know where I can get rad hoses for a 1992 Fiat Ducato 1.9 diesel?


A tip, get an old inner tube, cut it into strips, if a hose bursts, wrap several layers tightly around the split then wrap gaffa tape round it and secure with a couple of cable ties.

Will keep you going. (and a gallon can of water to refill)

Peter


----------



## slaynt (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Peter. I was thinking something along those lines myself, but with cling film. In my trade I use an extremely strong form of gaffa tape. It's called Back Plate sealing tape, used to seal steel plates behind gas fires on to the fireplace wall, so it is very tolerant to heat, and boy does it stick! You can get it from plumbers merchants, plumb center, wolseley, PTS, BSS and so on.
My hoses aren't cracked, I would just like to get some for when the time comes.
Andrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure where to go for something I go to my local muckyneck and ask him if he can get hold of stuff for me.

Have you tried Andrew Page they're big up here but don't seem to have a depot in Leicester, but have a look see if any of them is handy for you.

cheers Kev.

PS good tip re inner tube repair.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Andrew.
Your engine is the same as Talbot Express/Peugeot J5 and you can get most parts from www.No1gear.co.uk also Delphindesigns and also some Peugeot main dealers still have parts.
Look on www.preloved.co.uk great site and there is a dedicated forum under Talbot Express
Wyn.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
"commercial vehicle engines and chassis good for 300,000 miles", some old mercs may have been OK but the majority of modern vans seem to be lucky to get off the production line, gearboxes, leaking scuttles, faulty brakes, potential fuel tank brackets falling off, old model transits were good for 100,000 miles or 3 years and then GET RID. I know we'll now have an avalanche of people whose grandad had a ............ :roll: which did...... :roll: and never had a spanner laid on it :roll: bit in the real world after 3 years normal heavy use most components will be well worn and if its been parked up they will either have rotted away or seized up (cambelts are a good example). What you need is a good mechanic who will examine your van properly and use common sense to advise replacement parts, if you find one treat him well, he's very rare,
Regards,
Chris


----------

